# Redneck's Pictures



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

So.. I had someone steal a photo & claim it as theirs.. So.. I deleted all my other pictures since they did not have any way of showing they were mine..

Now.. I am starting a new thread.. Where every picture has a "copy right" on it.. 

So.. On with the pictures...

*~P. ornata #4~* This one is not the one that had a bad molt.. She (Hopefully!) is 3.5".. 












*~P. formosa~* This one molted the other day.. Sadly.. I confirmed it male..   He is 3.5".. Time to find him a girlfriend.. 












*~A. brocklehursti~* This girl right here is *awesome*! She is easy one of my favorite critters in my collection..  She is a chubby girl..  I think I need a couple more of these.. 












These are the first few that get to get in the new thread.. Will start taking more pictures & posting them..


----------



## khil (Nov 1, 2010)

hi redneck

i am sorry someone stole your photos, unfortunate there are many people who do that

nice tarantulas

may i ask, what is the difference between a. geniculata and a. brocklehursti

thank you


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

khil said:


> hi redneck
> 
> i am sorry someone stole your photos, unfortunate there are many people who do that
> 
> ...


Thanks.. Its no big worries on the photo theft.. I guess I can think of it like this.. They are good enough to steal.. *Shrugs* 

The difference between the A. genic. & A. brocklehursti.. Honestly.. Im not sure.. If I remember correctly.. It has something to do with the stripes on the knees.. Dont quote me on that though.. Im not positive! 

I also believe I read they might be the same specie.. I think I read that here somewhere here on AB.. But I cant for the life of me find it.. So.. Again... Dont quote me on that either.. 

Sorry I cant be of much help.. I have not really done alot of research on them..


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 1, 2010)

Tommy, Great start on your new photo thread. P.o.# 4 lookin' good- appears to be getting some size!! 

Sometimes I wonder about my genic. I've seen quite a few others with notably broader white banding. :?

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

Mattyb said:


> Nice pics.


Thanks! 


Terry D said:


> Tommy, Great start on your new photo thread. P.o.# 4 lookin' good- appears to be getting some size!!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder about my genic. I've seen quite a few others with notably broader white banding. :?
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry! I had to start the thread with my fav. pokie.. 

Are you saying you think your genic might be a brock?


----------



## possumburg (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice pics Tommy!

Dang I guess I really need to start watermarking my photos. Kinda flattering that someone thinks yours are good enough to steal, but at the same time don't want nobody taking credit for your hard work!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Nice pics Tommy!
> 
> Dang I guess I really need to start watermarking my photos. Kinda flattering that someone thinks yours are good enough to steal, but at the same time don't want nobody taking credit for your hard work!


Thanks Joey.. I honestly didnt think my pictures were "that" good.. *Shrug*

If I were you.. Watermark them! Yours are really amazing... I would really like it if I could get you to show me a few tricks..  Maybe you can teach me a little something when it comes to photography..


----------



## possumburg (Nov 1, 2010)

Yours are good, but I'd be more than happy to show you how to work that canon! I had to read and re-read everything I could find before it finally sunk in, that and lots and lots of just taking pictures and seeing what worked.


----------



## jt39565 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have an A. brock myself, probably 2.5" it is an awesome T! How often has yours been molting, mine is molting about every 5-7 weeks, and almost as soon as its done its ready to feast!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

jt39565 said:


> I have an A. brock myself, probably 2.5" it is an awesome T! How often has yours been molting, mine is molting about every 5-7 weeks, and almost as soon as its done its ready to feast!


Mine is 3"... Close to 3.5" maybe.. It has been molting once a month.. I feed it heavy..


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

Some shots from tonight.. What is a good size to resize my pictures to?

*~Female G. pulchripes..~* She finally took a meal tonight Kristy!  She didnt even hit the tongs that hard.. She was gentle when she took the roach.. 







*~G. rosea RCF~* This is my Mom's male G. rosea RCF..












*~G. rosea~* Here is Rosie.. My very first T..  She is still a cutie! 








More to come later..


----------



## Terry D (Nov 1, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks Terry! I had to start the thread with my fav. pokie..
> ...


Hey Tommy, Whew! It's been a long day. Yeah, P ornata is a very intriguing sp- so different in just about every way than my nw terrestrial subjects.  

I'm not certain of anything on my "genic". After all, many spp from Avicularia to Theraphosa seem vague or at least somewhat so as far as hobby "identification" is concerned. I'll have to say I'm still being quite shallow about it and have yet to study any arachnological journals or species accounts in an attempt to sort out the many questions that I have. Furthermore, and especially in absence of locality data, I even wonder about other spp that I have that are supposedly "cut and dried" in terms of specifics. I mean, who's certain to say that the G pulchra or B boehmei that I'm keeping are from pure strains? Then taking into consideration all the talk of intergeneric hybridization, etc? At the same time, I'm not saying the hobby is entirely comprised of mutts either. 

I may be wrong but am pretty sure I've read in more than one "hobby" note that geniculata has redder hairs on the abdomen. With that said, your A brocklehursti apparently has more at this stage in it's development than mine has ever shown. The white banding also appears equally wide or close to that of mine. So..........:? 

I realized much of this before I began keeping theraphosids and figuring if it were anything like herps, it would be a mess. So yeah, I'm kinda shallow about it. I just enjoy the indivs that I have. I don't care if they're rare, expensive or fart platinum bricks. I just enjoy observing them.......and looking at all the fantastic pics that you guys post!! (I know, I should do more in that respect ) 

p.s. sorry for cluttering your pic thread with words. No more. Scouts honor.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 1, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Hey Tommy, Whew! It's been a long day. Yeah, P ornata is a very intriguing sp- so different in just about every way than my nw terrestrial subjects.
> 
> I'm not certain of anything on my "genic". After all, many spp from Avicularia to Theraphosa seem vague or at least somewhat so as far as hobby "identification" is concerned. I'll have to say I'm still being quite shallow about it and have yet to study any arachnological journals or species accounts in an attempt to sort out the many questions that I have. Furthermore, and especially in absence of locality data, I even wonder about other spp that I have that are supposedly "cut and dried" in terms of specifics. I mean, who's certain to say that the G pulchra or B boehmei that I'm keeping are from pure strains? Then taking into consideration all the talk of intergeneric hybridization, etc? At the same time, I'm not saying the hobby is entirely comprised of mutts either.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. I am with you.. If they are "muts".. Then they are muts.. *Shrugs* They are for personal enjoyment.. You should def. do you part on the pictures! LoL! 

No worries on the cluttering of the thread.. Its just here for pictures & whatever else gets added..


----------



## Redneck (Nov 2, 2010)

*Some molts!*

Had a few molts today... So.. Here they are.. 


*~G. pulchripes #2~* I got this guy in a trade.. Was suppose to be a female..  His molt was close to 4.5"...  Pretty boy he is!







*~P. ornata #2* This is the little guy that had the bad molt.. Im not sure when he molted.. I think it was sometime yesterday after I did my daily rounds.. He got out safe!  Wow he looks great! 







One of the P. rufilata slings molted tonight.. Once it hardens.. I will get pictures of it when I rehouse it..


----------



## Terry D (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Tommy, Congrats on the G pulchripes molt and gender. It won't be long before you have a mate for you big girl, huh?

Glad to see the P ornata did well. Again, :worship: kudos to an outstanding keeper.



Terry


----------



## possumburg (Nov 3, 2010)

Sweet! Glad that ornata is doing good!

BTW what's up on the darlingi and parahybana sacs?


----------



## Redneck (Nov 3, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Hey Tommy, Congrats on the G pulchripes molt and gender. It won't be long before you have a mate for you big girl, huh?
> 
> Glad to see the P ornata did well. Again, :worship: kudos to an outstanding keeper.
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry.. I was actually hoping I sexed it wrong on its last molt.. But I didnt.. It is a male..  I might actually try finding a MM so I can breed this girl sooner than later.. 



possumburg said:


> Sweet! Glad that ornata is doing good!
> 
> BTW what's up on the darlingi and parahybana sacs?


Thanks Joey.. No update on the darlingi & parahybana sac.. They are still holding out on me.. 

There might be an egg sac from my smaller darlingi before and of my 2 larger darlingi.. I rehouse her yesterday.. I could actually see the eggs inside her.. But.. She might molt before she drops.. She is much smaller than the other two..


----------



## possumburg (Nov 3, 2010)

Dang stubborn things lol


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pics so far Tommy, but I know you have more than that. Nice G pulchripes. My LPS just got one last week and they are holding it for me. He is the craziest feeder I have seen, had three crickets going at once!!!!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 3, 2010)

Leviticus said:


> Thanks for the pics so far Tommy, but I know you have more than that. Nice G pulchripes. My LPS just got one last week and they are holding it for me. He is the craziest feeder I have seen, had three crickets going at once!!!!


LoL! Thanks.. I will eventually get more pictures of different critters up here.. Going to go slowly with it.. 

The male pulchripes is awesome.. He has never turned down a meal.. (Unless he is in premolt..) He dont stay in premolt that long though.. 
I wish the female would hit her meals like he does.. But.. I dont guess they all can be a beast...


----------



## BCscorp (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice pics man.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 5, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Nice pics man.


Thanks!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 5, 2010)

*Some shots of a few of the new critters...*

*~M. balfouri~*







*~P. rufilata #3~*







*~L. violaceopes #3~* This is one I am not sure why *anyone* would ship.. I mean.. Look at its legs!  It seems to be doing fine though..







*~P. striata~* Its the best shot I could get of any of the three & it sucks! 







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2010)

*Oops!*

I went to rehouse my E. murinus.. She is.. Err.. Was.. One of the few that was still on cocofibers.. I wanted to get her on peat moss.. 

So I got her out of her enclosure.. Just to find she recently molted.. Not sure when.. But had to be today or over the past couple days.. Her fangs are red.. I was gentle.. So she is fine.. But.. While she was out I took a few pictures..



















P.S. I couldnt sex its molt either.. Dang thing ripped the spot I needed to see..


----------



## possumburg (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice pics. I really like the one of the rufilata! How big is that E murinus? Ima hafta get me one of those!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Nice pics. I really like the one of the rufilata! How big is that E murinus? Ima hafta get me one of those!


Thanks Joey! I love the little rufilatas... They are awesome little tong feeders!  The E. murinus is 3"-3.5".. I didnt even think to measure it while it was out.. 

If you get one.. Dont get a sling! They take *forever* to grow.. Well.. I say forever.. I got this one at .5"-.75" back in Feb...


----------



## possumburg (Nov 6, 2010)

They had one at the LPS for I think $40, I thought about getting it for sure.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2010)

possumburg said:


> They had one at the LPS for I think $40, I thought about getting it for sure.


If I had the extra $40.. Id pick it up.. If it is at a good size.. I almost sold this one.. Glad I didnt now! 

I need to find a place to get some crickets.. Any good ones over there? My petstores aint going to have none for a while.. Neither are my bait shops..


----------



## possumburg (Nov 6, 2010)

I get mine from petco. Petsmart has them too but they always seem to be bigger. I think Terry gets his from the one that has the E. murinus. At least I think it's an E. murinus lol


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2010)

possumburg said:


> I get mine from petco. Petsmart has them too but they always seem to be bigger. I think Terry gets his from the one that has the E. murinus. At least I think it's an E. murinus lol


I need some small ones for the new critters.. Most of my roaches are getting to big for them.. I could use some large ones for the bearded dragons.. But my Petco doesnt have any.. Neither does my Petsmart.. 

So.. I might have to make a trip out that way for that!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Nov 6, 2010)

Great pictures, Tommy! I love your P. formosa! I can't wait until mine gets bigger!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> Great pictures, Tommy! I love your P. formosa! I can't wait until mine gets bigger!


Thanks Toni!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 18, 2010)

*Nice additions*

Tommy, Got yourself some killer new ones, huh!!? :clap: M balfouri....... *WOOOoooh*, more pokies. Good deal.

Shot #2 of E murinus is cool. She's sayin "I aint havin nunnathat!" 

Critter Co here in Bossier has good prices on crickets. Get the club card free of charge and 2 dozen large are ~1.55. You're right, Joey. I'm not positive as it's mostly always hidden or halfway out, but I'm pretty sure that E murinus is mf. I think they still have it- last I checked. 

Looking forward to the weekend,

Terry


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice pictures Red.  I agree with you about the L. violaceopes, unless something happened during shipping that made it look that way...


----------



## Redneck (Nov 28, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pictures Red.  I agree with you about the L. violaceopes, unless something happened during shipping that made it look that way...


Thanks!  Sorry I didnt reply to you sooner Jason.. 

But the L. violaceopes.. I have seen it with some A. hentzi & G. rosea slings.. A bad molt into second instar caused it.. (Not saying I know thats what happened to this one..) But from my experiance.. I say it "looks" that way..

It did molt recently.. It had a bad molt.. Lost three legs on its right side, one on its left..

I ad to place it in an ICU to help hydrate it.. But its doing good now! A couple molts & it will be good as new!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 29, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Thanks!  Sorry I didnt reply to you sooner Jason..
> 
> But the L. violaceopes.. I have seen it with some A. hentzi & G. rosea slings.. A bad molt into second instar caused it.. (Not saying I know thats what happened to this one..) But from my experiance.. I say it "looks" that way..
> 
> ...




Well, good luck. And I'm glad to hear it's doing a little better.  I love that sp., I need to get some more back into my collection.


----------



## belljar77 (Nov 29, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Some shots from tonight.. What is a good size to resize my pictures to?
> 
> *~Female G. pulchripes..~* She finally took a meal tonight Kristy!  She didnt even hit the tongs that hard.. She was gentle when she took the roach..
> 
> ...


Sooo, I just saw this. She must be shy, Tommy, because whenever I fed her, she'd almost take the tongs out of my hands. She just wants to keep her figure for when you find her a man.


----------

